# kernel -2.6.17 weired error

## vintoo

hello folks

i am running 2.6.17 kernel downloaed from kernel.org from quiet some time , things were working fine till i have upgraded to gcc-4.1 and glibc-2.4 (yes i have followed the upgrade guide) now since then i am facing errors with few modules below is my dmesg output 

   1.

      Bootdata ok (command line is BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=304)

   2.

      Linux version 2.6.17 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #2 SMP Fri Sep 8 05:29:07 IST 2006

   3.

      BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

   4.

       BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

   5.

       BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

   6.

       BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

   7.

       BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001de90000 (usable)

   8.

       BIOS-e820: 000000001de90000 - 000000001dea1000 (ACPI data)

   9.

       BIOS-e820: 000000001dea1000 - 000000001df00000 (ACPI NVS)

  10.

       BIOS-e820: 000000001df00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

  11.

       BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

  12.

       BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

  13.

       BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

  14.

       BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

  15.

      DMI 2.3 present.

  16.

      ACPI: RSDP (v000 FUJ                                   ) @ 0x00000000000f5ea0

  17.

      ACPI: RSDT (v001 FUJ    FJNB19A  0x01040000 FUJ  0x00000100) @ 0x000000001de9ac0e

  18.

      ACPI: FADT (v001 FUJ    FJNB19A  0x01040000 FUJ  0x00000100) @ 0x000000001dea0f8c

  19.

      ACPI: MADT (v001 FUJ    FJNB19A  0x01040000 FUJ  0x00000100) @ 0x000000001dea0e15

  20.

      ACPI: SSDT (v001 FUJ    FJNB19A  0x01040000 FUJ  0x00001000) @ 0x000000001dea0e65

  21.

      ACPI: MCFG (v001 FUJ    FJNB19A  0x01040000 FUJ  0x00000100) @ 0x000000001dea0f28

  22.

      ACPI: BOOT (v001 FUJ    FJNB19A  0x01040000 FUJ  0x00000100) @ 0x000000001dea0f64

  23.

      ACPI: DSDT (v001 FUJ    FJNB19A  0x01040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

  24.

      No mptable found.

  25.

      On node 0 totalpages: 119203

  26.

        DMA zone: 2405 pages, LIFO batch:0

  27.

        DMA32 zone: 116798 pages, LIFO batch:31

  28.

      ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xfc20

  29.

      ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

  30.

      ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

  31.

      Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

  32.

      ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

  33.

      ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

  34.

      IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

  35.

      ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

  36.

      Setting APIC routing to flat

  37.

      Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

  38.

      Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

  39.

      Built 1 zonelists

  40.

      Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=304

  41.

      Initializing CPU#0

  42.

      PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 16384 bytes)

  43.

      time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

  44.

      time.c: Detected 795.949 MHz processor.

  45.

      Console: colour dummy device 80x25

  46.

      Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

  47.

      Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

  48.

      Memory: 475764k/490048k available (3306k kernel code, 13720k reserved, 1130k data, 224k init)

  49.

      Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1593.89 BogoMIPS (lpj=3187791)

  50.

      Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

  51.

      CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

  52.

      CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

  53.

      Using local APIC timer interrupts.

  54.

      result 12436723

  55.

      Detected 12.436 MHz APIC timer.

  56.

      Brought up 1 CPUs

  57.

      testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

  58.

      migration_cost=0

  59.

      NET: Registered protocol family 16

  60.

      ACPI: bus type pci registered

  61.

      PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

  62.

      PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 0:18

  63.

      ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

  64.

      GSI 21 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 21

  65.

      ACPI: Interpreter enabled

  66.

      ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

  67.

      ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

  68.

      PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

  69.

      PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

  70.

      Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

  71.

      PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

  72.

      PCI: Bus #09 (-#0c) is hidden behind transparent bridge #08 (-#09) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

  73.

      Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

  74.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

  75.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

  76.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

  77.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

  78.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

  79.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

  80.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

  81.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

  82.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

  83.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

  84.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

  85.

      SCSI subsystem initialized

  86.

      usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

  87.

      usbcore: registered new driver hub

  88.

      PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

  89.

      PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

  90.

      TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@vger.kernel.org cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

  91.

      PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  92.

        IO window: 2000-2fff

  93.

        MEM window: d4100000-d41fffff

  94.

        PREFETCH window: d8000000-dbffffff

  95.

      PCI: Bus 9, cardbus bridge: 0000:08:08.0

  96.

        IO window: 00003000-000030ff

  97.

        IO window: 00003400-000034ff

  98.

        PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

  99.

        MEM window: 32000000-33ffffff

 100.

      PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

 101.

        IO window: 3000-3fff

 102.

        MEM window: d4200000-d42fffff

 103.

        PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

 104.

      GSI 16 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 16

 105.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

 106.

      NET: Registered protocol family 2

 107.

      IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

 108.

      TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

 109.

      TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

 110.

      TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

 111.

      TCP reno registered

 112.

      Simple Boot Flag at 0x7f set to 0x1

 113.

      IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

 114.

      Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

 115.

      JFS: nTxBlock = 3718, nTxLock = 29746

 116.

      SGI XFS with ACLs, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

 117.

      Initializing Cryptographic API

 118.

      io scheduler noop registered

 119.

      io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

 120.

      io scheduler deadline registered

 121.

      io scheduler cfq registered

 122.

      pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

 123.

      acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

 124.

      vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010380000, using 4608k, total 32768k

 125.

      vesafb: mode is 1024x768x24, linelength=3072, pages=13

 126.

      vesafb: scrolling: redraw

 127.

      vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

 128.

      Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

 129.

      fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

 130.

      ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

 131.

      ACPI: Battery Slot [CMB1] (battery present)

 132.

      ACPI: Battery Slot [CMB2] (battery absent)

 133.

      ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

 134.

      ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

 135.

      ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

 136.

      ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

 137.

      ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

 138.

      Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

 139.

      Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

 140.

      Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

 141.

      Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

 142.

      serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

 143.

      serial8250: ttyS3 at I/O 0x2e8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

 144.

      GSI 17 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 17

 145.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

 146.

      isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

 147.

      RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

 148.

      loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

 149.

      Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

 150.

      ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

 151.

      ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

 152.

      GSI 18 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 18

 153.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

 154.

      ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

 155.

      ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

 156.

          ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

 157.

          ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1818-0x181f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

 158.

      Probing IDE interface ide0...

 159.

      hda: TOSHIBA MK8025GAS, ATA DISK drive

 160.

      ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

 161.

      Probing IDE interface ide1...

 162.

      hdc: UJDA760 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

 163.

      ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

 164.

      hda: max request size: 128KiB

 165.

      hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 166.

      hda: cache flushes supported

 167.

       hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

 168.

      hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

 169.

      Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

 170.

      Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

 171.

      usbmon: debugfs is not available

 172.

      i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

 173.

      serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

 174.

      serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

 175.

      serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

 176.

      serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

 177.

      serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

 178.

      mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

 179.

      md: linear personality registered for level -1

 180.

      md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

 181.

      md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

 182.

      md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

 183.

      md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

 184.

      raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

 185.

         generic_sse:  2436.000 MB/sec

 186.

      raid5: using function: generic_sse (2436.000 MB/sec)

 187.

      raid6: int64x1    741 MB/s

 188.

      raid6: int64x2    991 MB/s

 189.

      raid6: int64x4   1056 MB/s

 190.

      raid6: int64x8    708 MB/s

 191.

      raid6: sse2x1     869 MB/s

 192.

      raid6: sse2x2    1210 MB/s

 193.

      raid6: sse2x4    1384 MB/s

 194.

      raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (1384 MB/s)

 195.

      md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

 196.

      md: multipath personality registered for level -4

 197.

      md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

 198.

      md: bitmap version 4.39

 199.

      device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

 200.

      TCP bic registered

 201.

      NET: Registered protocol family 1

 202.

      NET: Registered protocol family 10

 203.

      lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

 204.

      IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

 205.

      NET: Registered protocol family 17

 206.

      NET: Registered protocol family 15

 207.

      powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.2)

 208.

      powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

 209.

      powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x16 (1000 mV)

 210.

      cpu_init done, current fid 0x0, vid 0x16

 211.

      BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

 212.

      md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

 213.

      md: autorun ...

 214.

      md: ... autorun DONE.

 215.

      input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

 216.

      EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

 217.

      EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

 218.

      input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input1

 219.

      input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input2

 220.

      kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

 221.

      EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

 222.

      EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

 223.

      VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

 224.

      Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

 225.

      ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

 226.

      GSI 19 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 19

 227.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

 228.

      ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

 229.

      ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

 230.

      ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, io mem 0xd4000000

 231.

      snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 232.

      snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 233.

      usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 234.

      hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

 235.

      hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

 236.

      ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

 237.

      snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 238.

      snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 239.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

 240.

      ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

 241.

      ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

 242.

      ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, io mem 0xd4001000

 243.

      usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 244.

      hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

 245.

      hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

 246.

      snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 247.

      snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 248.

      usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

 249.

      snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 250.

      usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 251.

      snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 252.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

 253.

      ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

 254.

      ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

 255.

      ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xd4002000

 256.

      ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

 257.

      usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 258.

      hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

 259.

      hub 3-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

 260.

      snd_ac97_bus: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 261.

      snd_ac97_bus: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 262.

      snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 263.

      snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 264.

      snd_atiixp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 265.

      snd_atiixp_modem: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 266.

      usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

 267.

      b44.c:v1.00 (Apr 7, 2006)

 268.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

 269.

      eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0b:5d:9e:6c:18

 270.

      ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: wakeup

 271.

      GSI 20 sharing vector 0xD9 and IRQ 20

 272.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:0b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

 273.

      ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[d4216800-d4216fff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

 274.

      usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

 275.

      usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 276.

      ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00000e10032b631d]

 277.

      snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 278.

      snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 279.

      snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 280.

      snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 281.

      snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 282.

      snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 283.

      snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 284.

      snd_ac97_bus: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 285.

      snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 286.

      snd_atiixp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 287.

      snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 288.

      snd_ac97_bus: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 289.

      snd_ac97_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 290.

      snd_atiixp_modem: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

 291.

      eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

 292.

      usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

 293.

      input: USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

 294.

      input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1

 295.

      usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

 296.

      drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

 297.

      EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

 298.

      fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

 299.

      [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 396 MBytes.

 300.

      [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.28.8 [Aug 17 2006] on minor 0

 301.

      Adding 996020k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:996020k

 302.

      ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

 303.

      b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

 304.

      b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

 305.

      ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

 306.

      eth0: no IPv6 routers present

 307.

      ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

 308.

      X: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x1024

 309.

 310.

      Call Trace: <ffffffff8025593b>{__alloc_pages+683} <ffffffff802112fa>{dma_alloc_pages+58}

 311.

             <ffffffff802113b9>{dma_alloc_coherent+121} <ffffffff8807671e>{:fglrx:firegl_alloc_page+222}

 312.

             <ffffffff88075dc5>{:fglrx:firegl_bind_pcie+261} <ffffffff88071d72>{:fglrx:create_buffer_queue+402}

 313.

             <ffffffff8807119a>{:fglrx:firegl_alloc_bufs+298} <ffffffff88071070>{:fglrx:firegl_alloc_bufs+0}

 314.

             <ffffffff8806d945>{:fglrx:firegl_ioctl+437} <ffffffff80285b19>{do_ioctl+105}

 315.

             <ffffffff80285df2>{vfs_ioctl+674} <ffffffff80272e3e>{vfs_write+302}

 316.

             <ffffffff80285e79>{sys_ioctl+73} <ffffffff80209cda>{system_call+126}

 317.

      Mem-info:

 318.

      DMA per-cpu:

 319.

      cpu 0 hot: high 0, batch 1 used:0

 320.

      cpu 0 cold: high 0, batch 1 used:0

 321.

      DMA32 per-cpu:

 322.

      cpu 0 hot: high 186, batch 31 used:30

 323.

      cpu 0 cold: high 62, batch 15 used:52

 324.

      Normal per-cpu: empty

 325.

      HighMem per-cpu: empty

 326.

      Free pages:        2876kB (0kB HighMem)

 327.

      Active:5058 inactive:103829 dirty:73 writeback:0 unstable:0 free:719 slab:6310 mapped:3715 pagetables:153

 328.

      DMA free:1848kB min:52kB low:64kB high:76kB active:168kB inactive:7632kB present:9620kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

 329.

      lowmem_reserve[]: 0 456 456 456

 330.

      DMA32 free:1028kB min:2704kB low:3380kB high:4056kB active:20064kB inactive:407684kB present:467192kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

 331.

      lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

 332.

      Normal free:0kB min:0kB low:0kB high:0kB active:0kB inactive:0kB present:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

 333.

      lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

 334.

      HighMem free:0kB min:128kB low:128kB high:128kB active:0kB inactive:0kB present:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

 335.

      lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

 336.

      DMA: 0*4kB 1*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 1*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1848kB

 337.

      DMA32: 1*4kB 2*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 1*64kB 1*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1028kB

 338.

      Normal: empty

 339.

      HighMem: empty

 340.

      Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

 341.

      Free swap  = 996020kB

 342.

      Total swap = 996020kB

 343.

      Free swap:       996020kB

 344.

      122512 pages of RAM

 345.

      3472 reserved pages

 346.

      104949 pages shared

 347.

      0 pages swap cached

 348.

      [fglrx:firegl_alloc_page] *ERROR* Failed to get a free page at index 1039

 349.

      [fglrx:firegl_bind_pcie] *ERROR* Failed to allocate page for ATI GART

 350.

      [fglrx:firegl_bind_pcie] *ERROR* Free the allocated pages

 351.

      [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5824 using kernel context 0

 352.

      mtrr: no more MTRRs available

 353.

      hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

 354.

      hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

 355.

      ide: failed opcode was: 0xef 

any clue folks 

Regards 

VIntoo

www.vishal-tech.co.uk

----------

## wynn

Have you recompiled your kernel (save .config, make mrproper, copy back .config, make && make modules_install, reinstall kernel and System.map) since upgrading to gcc-4.1.1? Did you reboot after running "emerge -ev system && emerge -ev world" and then recompile your kernel?

----------

